# Strike IKs on sale



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

AIRE Tributary Strike Inflatable Kayaks on sale for August only! Limited quantity so hurry before the sun goes out!


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

*The Boat People High Technology Eclipse Viewer*

when inquiring on your boating needs, ask about our Boat People High Technology Eclipse Viewer! tbp admin.


----------

